# how to change machine id



## ondemandemails (Jul 20, 2006)

hello guys,
i just want to no if we can change the machine id of our system.
if there is some software to do so just send it to me plz ASAP.
i really nead it.


----------



## daivagna (Jul 20, 2006)

hey u can do i buy going into registry editor..there is no need of any software..regedit is the place where all info. abt our comp. is stored..go in start->run->type "regedit"..and try to find out the key for Computer Name or something related to ur prob. from view menu and find..and things will be done...


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 20, 2006)

What machine id are you talking about? Are you looking for computer name or description?

Right click on My Computer. Go to properties and select computer name. Click on change and change the values to whatever you want.


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jul 20, 2006)

Rightclick "My Computer" > click "Properties" >
In the general menu - it shows the info for
System:
Registered to:
Computer:

You can change the name and company and Product Id of the user to whom windows is registered.
I use TuneUp Utilities 2006, it got an option to change the Product ID, but i personally never used it.

You can download TuneUp Utilities from
*www.tune-up.com/

hope it helps.

cheerz


----------



## ondemandemails (Jul 24, 2006)

well i m talking abt machine id the id of the lan card we use if we have a broadband connection. i used to work with sify broadband and they collect the lan card id as machine id. how to change that


----------



## phreak0ut (Jul 25, 2006)

ondemandemails said:
			
		

> well i m talking abt machine id the id of the lan card we use if we have a broadband connection. i used to work with sify broadband and they collect the lan card id as machine id. how to change that



YOU CANNOT CHANGE THE PHYSICAL ADDRESS OF THE LAN CARD! Its called the MAC address(Media Access Control). Its like a fingerprint. No card has the same ID anywhere in the world.


----------



## go_gamez (Jul 25, 2006)

ondemandemails said:
			
		

> well i m talking abt machine id the id of the lan card we use if we have a broadband connection. i used to work with sify broadband and they collect the lan card id as machine id. how to change that



ya u cant change the mac id  ..related to u r lan card..if u r a sify broadband  user and after changing the lan card (the mac id changes )..and the net doesnt work ..then u can just call up sify customer care and tell them to relelase a new mac id ..thats it ..within 15-20 mins u r net will start working..
thts what i did when i had changed my lan card..
hope u find this useful..


----------



## the deconstructionist (Jul 27, 2006)

why do you want to change your machine id?


----------



## ondemandemails (Jul 31, 2006)

well guys if u dnt no i should tell u.
there is a software that is able to change the machine id.
well it doesnt really changes it.
the working goes this way.
when the system boots up and bi0s looks up for devices the lan card sends its configurations to bi0s. when bi0s sends these settings to the operating system, the software interrupts in between and send its own mac address that is given by u.
now i can dial any of the sify connections on my set.
if u want it mail me on 

Don't mention your email address in your posts. You are inviting spam and troublemakers.
-tuxfan


----------



## sridatta (Nov 4, 2006)

Well guys...

*We can change the MAC address of a lan card*

If you use a lancard with realtek drivers or D-link, then follow the method below directly

Open the *Control Panel* and navigate to *Network connections*.

Double click the *Broad Band connection *which you use to connect

Click *Properties*. You find your Lancard there under "Connect Using".

Click *Configure* and Go to *Advanced* Where you find some of the properties like "Recieve Buffer", "Incoming Buffer" etcc.. 

There You find a property called "_Network Address_" or "_Network Identifier_" (Based on the Lancard company) and its default value is set to Not Present. You also find a box above. Type the desired Machine address there...  *Ok and then you are done.

For people who donot find any property mentioned above can use any of the mac address changing softwares. One of them is listed
A-mac

Note :
Many network Administrators identify the systems based on their MACHINE address.*


----------



## tvsnathan (Mar 17, 2009)

I purchased a new software, I received the licence key. When I install the software, the Licence key tracks with the Machine ID "6rqy1b6sg23hkw3m" and I am not allowed to install it in my laptop, stating that this softare can be used in only one machine. Is there any way, I can change my laptop mchine ID to the desktop ID so that, I can install in Laptop also. Please reply


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Mar 17, 2009)

^^ There is nothing called machine id, so the software must generate the id based on some unknown stuff, maybe the hardware. contact the company, or get yourself a crack or keygen.


----------

